# Black screen on Acer Aspire V3-571G



## zony (Aug 7, 2016)

My screen went black after long transportation and is probably physically broken.
Unfortunately during several attempts to upgrade windows 8.1 to 10 the Intel graphic driver was inactivated so I can no longer use laptop with neither hdmi nor vga cable.

I've tried to remove cmos battery in order to reset BIOS without success.
Also tried to flash BIOS Q5WV1221.exe file from a USB-stick (fat32) pressing Fn + Esc + power button without success.

Would it activate Intel Graphic driver to flash BIOS with USB-stick? How is that done?
Any suggestions how to activate Intel Graphic driver with a totally black screen?


----------

